# Weekend Forecast



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Friday night: Scattered thunderstorms during the evening. Partly cloudy skies after midnight. Low near 50F. Winds WSW at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
Saturday: Partly cloudy skies. High 63F. Winds SW at 10 to 20 mph.
Saturday night: A few clouds early, but generally clear. Low around 45F. Winds WSW at 10 to 20 mph.
Sunday (24 hours): Mainly sunny. Highs in the upper 50s and lows in the low 40s.

All that wind doesn't inspire a lot of confidence, but this may be the first weekend that stripers and bluefish will show up in appreciable numbers in the surf. If you can take the wind and the chill, it might be worthwhile tossing some fresh surf clams and/or mullet rigs out there.

Tog are still a "one and done" deal, but a lot of the jetties are pretty well picked over after three weeks of nice weather. Winter flounder are a possibility, especially in the Shark River and Manasquan Inlets.

Snapper and cocktail blues can show up anywhere there is bait in the water. Some late season weakies are being picked up by bridge fishermen.

Let's see who can get what this weekend.... Time to dust off the foul weather gear and the thermals!


----------

